# (A - Blackhand) Wir Rekrutieren



## Totemminchen (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe WoW-Gemeinde

Wir, die Raidgilde The new Dimension auf dem Server Blackhand, sind auf der Suche nach freundlichen und raidbegeisterten Mitspielern.

Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft verschiedener Alterklassen, deren Ziel es ist, den aktuellen Kontent auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu meistern. Auch bestimmte Hardmodes können in Angriff genommen werden. Neben unseren Raids können wir euch auch mit verschieden Events versorgen. Sei es nun ein Gnomenrennen oder ein Pokerturnier.

Wir verfügen derzeit über zwei Raidgruppen:

&#61672;	Gruppe 1 ist an den Tagen Samstag 20 – 24 Uhr und Sonntag 17.00- 21.00 Uhr unterwegs
&#61672;	Gruppe 2 ist an den Tagen Freitag 20 – 24 Uhr und Montag 20 – 23 Uhrunterwegs.

Um bei uns raiden gehen zu können, solltet ihr folgende Dinge mitbringen:

&#61672;	Den Willen zum Raiden und den Willen, etwas dafür zu tun. TP Cup, LfRs inkl.
&#61672;	Den Sinn für Gemeinschaft
&#61672;	Ein funktionierendes Headset
&#61672;	Die Fähigkeit, mit möglicher Kritik umgehen zu können.
&#61672;	Zuverlässigkeit

Haben wir dein Interesse geweckt oder du hast noch Fragen? Dann kannst du dich bei einem unserer Offiziere im Spiel melden. Oder schreib doch einfach hier etwas. Wir freuen uns auf euch. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Die Offiziere und die Gildenleitung von The new Dimension.


----------



## Grenia (10. Juni 2014)

Wer sich bei DER Gilde meldet ist echt selber Schuld, es ist die meist gehasste Gilde vom Server. 

Aber Informiert euch einfach selber:
Youtube Suche -> TND Albira -> 1 Video

Das sagt mehr als Tausende Worte.


----------

